# Still going back-and-forth about taking the Edge deal….



## dcpmark (Feb 8, 2006)

I would have both the Edge and my Roamio Pro and 1st gen Minis in service so I’m not replacing my Pro with the Edge. I would just be adding the Edge to my 4K home theater set up in the living room. But I started wondering, what can the Edge do (or do better) than the Pro plus all the 4K boxes (Apple TV, Nvidia Shield TV) I already have there? I get no 4K content from Frontier FiOS as far as I know.

I just ordered my second cable card for the Edge so I started thinking about this again. 

Thoughts? TIA!


----------



## rmd3003 (Feb 3, 2013)

Don't do it. Why? See all replies you will get summarized below:

Reply #2 - Edge will electrocute you once cable card is inserted.
Reply #3 - Edge will explode once you connect TA
Reply #4 - Edge USB ports are for show (they are not operational)
Reply #5 - TIVO is going down
Reply #6 - You can't replace internal drive with 20TB
Reply #7 - If you are considering Edge it means your IQ is below (insert whatever number).
Reply #8 - TE4 will cause stress and later dementia.



Now I can post my reply:
Reply #1 - I did get Edge. It works perfectly. Zero issues. Roamio Pro is packed but not sold yet - who knows maybe I will get issue 2 thru 8 (see above).


----------



## captainstabbins (Dec 16, 2002)

I did the upgrade and am enjoying the Edge. Love the 6 tuners. Went from a Series 3 to the Edge. Getting acclimated to TE4. It is better then I thought it would be consider all the negative comments on the site about it.


----------



## dcpmark (Feb 8, 2006)

Yeah, I already have the six tuners in my Roamio Pro, and I prefer TE3 if only for the ole TiVO Live Guide. Just wondering if the Edge offers a better 4k experience vs my Roamio Pro + all the 4k boxes I already own.


----------



## captainstabbins (Dec 16, 2002)

I have used the 4k for the Olympics. The picture quality was good. I have different streaming apps so I am not using the Edge as my primary streaming device.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I have a Roamio Pro and a Firestick 4K, so there's really nothing there for me. Aside from a better and faster processor.

Plus, I'm honestly a little worried about TiVo's long-term future (for the first time, really), and thus making a substantial financial commitment at this point.


----------



## zeke009 (Sep 18, 2004)

After many delays and a lot of indecision, I pulled the trigger and took advantage of the deal. Every time I have passed on a huge discount like this a box has died... not this time! 

Anyone need a schizophrenic 2-Tuner Premiere? lol


----------

